# may be a silly question: is pot okay the day b4 colonoscopy?



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

okay, so it's definitely kind of silly. but i'm a pothead (much of it due to my ibs coping years ago), and i've been thru the golytley/nulytely procedure once before; my colonoscopy's tomorrow morning, and i would definitely not mind relaxing with a blunt after going thru all this crazy cleansing this afternoon.is it okay to smoke pot during the day-before preps? it's obviously not the same thing is avoiding non-clear foods and such, but i wonder if docs frown on it, or if it makes any difference as far as quality of the procedure. what do you guys think?sorry, kind of a silly question, i know. "why don't you just not smoke for a day and not risk it?" started to get curious, i guess.meth


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

NO IT IS DEFINITELY NOT OK!Any type of drug whether it be street or pharmacy should be discontinued 48 hours prior to any proceedure that includes the use of any type of anesthesia and or muscle relaxer such as versed and fentanyl. You can either have a very serious reaction because drugs are in your system for 48-72 hours after consumption, or they won't be able to give you enough medication to sedate you enough.I am having a colonoscopy in January and because I am on Percocet daily for pain (ruptured disks in back, fibromyalgia, ibs, and multiple sclerosis) they cannot give me the stuff they use to sedate. They have to completely put me under for my colonoscopy even if I discontinue the percocet in advance.So if you want to have a "safe" procedure then do not smoke pot before hand.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

NO, don't do it as it may make the prep worse. I agree with SLBEL3.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

I don't think it would hurt. I took vicodin the morning of my colonoscopy. And they give you some pretty good drugs to do the colonoscopy. They do ask you if you've taken any drugs that morning. I don't know the half life of pot but vicodin is 4 hours. Good Luck, LouLou


----------



## vogue777 (Jan 23, 2002)

I have no idea about weed, but I've taken lomotil before every operation I've had in recent history. Two hernia surgeries and a colonoscopy.Just ask the doc, I don't think they are obligated to report.ben


----------

